# schools near Heliopolis



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, DH recently started work in Cairo and is living in Heliopolis. I may be joining him in September, at the start of the new school year and need to find out a bit about nearby schools and the journey to school (DD1 will be Yr 4 and DD2 Yr 1).

He has suggested the British School in New Cairo. Is this the nearest/best one do you think? How long would it take to get there from Heliopolis? Also, are there many children from this school living in the area or do they mostly live in New Cairo?


----------



## Abdurahman36 (Jan 10, 2010)

the way from heliopolis to new cairo takes about 45 minutes to 60 miniutes and all depending on traffic congestion,regarding the students it is not necessarily that they live in new cairo you could find a substantial numbers of students living in your area.


----------

